# (H)Metal Grots still In Package (W) Paypal



## Soldado1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have 2 packages of metal grots. They are still in the their blister packs. I was looking to get $10 shipping inlcuded. If you want pictures just let me know. Otherwise pm me or relpy here. I will check daily. Thanks.


----------

